# New tank



## Alex81 (Mar 9, 2008)

My new tank


----------



## Chomps (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks good... look forward to see ing it with fish in it!


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully this means you are putting tropheus in it!!! It is posted in the troph and petro section. :thumb:


----------



## Alex81 (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes... Tropheus Moliro and Petro Trewavasae


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

How big is that tank? You using sand or gravel?


----------



## Alex81 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey

Tank: 160x70x55 h - in 616 L


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Sweet! That tank looks great! It looks like some ADA plant tank stuff man.

Keep us updated. :thumb:


----------



## Alex81 (Mar 9, 2008)

Next pics


----------



## Alex81 (Mar 9, 2008)

And again ...


----------



## Alex81 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks,Any other opinions about it?


----------



## Alex81 (Mar 9, 2008)

First favorites


----------



## Alex81 (Mar 9, 2008)

Now,waiting for Petro ...


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

How many did you get? What species is that goby?


----------



## Alex81 (Mar 9, 2008)

My new Petro WF Livua in Congo


----------



## Alex81 (Mar 9, 2008)

New photos


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Looking good!


----------

